# Duck a bobs



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

take a duck breast cut in cube then soak it in some zesty dressing for a couple days. Then get some bacoon,cream cheese,pinapple if you want or even a Jalapeno fire up the bbq get it nice and hot. Take your duck cube and place it on the bacoon and put your stuff on it wrap the bacoon up and stick it on a shishkebab stick then place them on the bbq and closed the lid make shure you keep water close by for the grease.Let them cook good then trun them and cook intell bacoon is crispy or how you like it. good stuff guys.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Have to try it some day once the duck hunt gets here.


----------

